# How long does it take for full coat to grow?



## Lizzie'sMom

Lizzie is now 14 months old. She has never had her coat cut, but we had some issues at the groomer with her face. At one grooming her muzzle was shaved (I cried) and at the next one her bangs and eyelashes were cut (I cried, again). She only goes up to the groomer now to have her nails trimmed. Her face hair is growing and I can put a top knot in, but the hair between her eyes doesn't quite make it in the pony tail. The hair on the top of her head is about 2 inches long and just looks wild. I was on Facebook looking at the Havanese Forum page and saw many pictures of dogs in full coat and was wondering how long it takes to get all the hair on the face and head to grow. How long does the body hair actually grow-to the floor?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am finding the hair grows in stages and when it grows it grows. Jack is 16 months. I have not cut the topside. 

Belly is shaved (grows really slow.....).

I found the head, ears, face very slow growing. 

If you want the hair with lots of length it will take a good year to grow.

My opinion...Hav owner.


----------



## Luciledodd

I read that it takes 3 years. I wouldn't know. Rosie has had 2 puppy cuts in her two years of life. she was last cut down the first of January and it is now about 4 inchs long. but the head hair and tail were not touched this time. I don't think that I will be able to stand letting her bangs grow out so am going to trim them so she can see. I will let you know in another year how it is going.


----------



## krandall

I've been told 3 years for a fully adult coat too.

Here's what the standard says about coat length:

"The long hair is abundant and, ideally, wavy. An ideal coat will not be so profuse nor overly long as to obscure the natural lines of the dog. Puppies may have a shorter coat."


----------



## motherslittlehelper

We are coming up on three years this October. Augie has abundant wavy hair. I am still combing more cottony under hair out of him. Have combed quite a bit out of him this spring. His ear hair seems to be growing quite long and his beard hair. The top of his head, not so much, but I am sure the topknot is very hard on the hair and so is his rubbing it on the carpeting. His foot pad hair grows excessively fast. Seems like I am cutting that all the time. Not sure if his body hair is growing at the same rate. Compared to our puppy, Augie is quite the hairy beast!


----------



## clare

Dizzie has a very good coat, when we took him back to the breeder,because we were choosing Nellie,[Dizzie at the time was 15 months old] the breeder said she was very impressed with his coat and that it was just the right quality,softness and strength etc.She also told us that Nellie's Mum and Grandmother both had good coats but that they were far more slow maturing and took until they were at least 3 years old before they developed their full luxurious coats,and Nellie does seem to be following suit,she is now nearly13 months old and we still haven't had the first coat blowing session,though I know it will come! I was wondering if the dogs genders make any difference to their coats?[because of hormones and spaying].


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Question? Full coat length...how many inches of length are we talking about?


----------



## Kathie

I've seen Havanese with coats nearly to the floor but Abby's is at least two - three inches from the floor and stays the same length all the time. She will be four in a week or so and I don't think it's going to change much. Hers has always been on the light side but is now thicker than it was - that's not saying much, though!


----------



## krandall

Kodi's longest hair (starting at the middle of his back) is about 10", and his hair ends about 1 1/2" from the floor.


----------



## Kathie

Abby's is only about seven at the longest and 1 1/2 from the floor. It is very thin, though. She is only about 8 lbs. and fairly small-boned for a Hav.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I measured Lizzie today-she was non too thrilled. Anyway, her hair measures 10 inches long and about 1 1/2 inches from the floor. It's her face that I want to grow out. Guess I need patience.


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Abby's is only about seven at the longest and 1 1/2 from the floor. It is very thin, though. She is only about 8 lbs. and fairly small-boned for a Hav.


Well, so that sounds similar in length compared to her size! Kodi's isn't thin, though.


----------

